# Probleme installation grub

## Domitrion

Bonjour,

j'ai un probleme avec Grub pour booter ma gentoo.

En fait j'ai 2 disques nommes sous linux hda et hdc.

J'ai installe ma gentoo sur hdc qui est partitionne ainsi :

hdc1     vfat 30Go

hdc2     ext3 4Go

hdc3     swap 128Mo

Quand j'utilise la commande grub je pense que j'entre les bons parametres :

grub> root (hd1,1)

grub> setup (hd1)

grub> quit

Lorsque je reboote j'ai le mot "GRUB" qui s'affiche en boucle.

Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ?

----------

## Apolonius

Si tu avais lu le man de grub (man grub-install), tu saurais que grub commence à compter à partir de zero...

donc

root (hd0,0)

setup hd0 

quit

----------

## Domitrion

j'ai lu les mans ca je connais la technique ^_^

et je sais que grub commence a compter a partir de 0 alors que linux a partir de 1.

ce que demandais c'est si justement il valait mieux suivant la configuration de mes partoches mettre grub sur hd0 ou sur hd1.

Si je me rappelle bien j'ai deja essaye avec hd0 et ca fait la meme chose.

merci quand meme.

----------

## Apolonius

mes excuses, j'avais mal lu ton post...

j'essaierais ceci:

root (hd1,1)    (= la seconde partoche de ton 2° dd)

setup hd0       (pour installer grub dans le MBR)

----------

## Domitrion

merci ca marche  :Smile: 

----------

## Domitrion

j'ai trouve une technique qui permet de booter sur le deuxieme disque, il suffit de finter  :Smile: 

grub> device (hd0) /dev/hdc

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

ca marche plutot bien ^_^

----------

## ghoti

 *Domitrion wrote:*   

> j'ai trouve une technique qui permet de booter sur le deuxieme disque, il suffit de finter 
> 
> grub> device (hd0) /dev/hdc
> 
> 

 Quelque-chose m'échappe : cette commande revient à substituer la notation (hd0) à la notation (hd1), mais c'est malqré tout du même disque /dev/hdc qu'il s'agit.

Alors en quoi

```
grub> device (hd0) /dev/hdc

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0) 
```

est-il fondamentalement différent de 

```
grub> root (hd1,0)

grub> setup (hd1) 
```

D'autre part, même si tu installes grub dans le mbr du second disque, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que c'est celui-là qui bootera au démarrage.

Sauf erreur, c'est au niveau du BIOS qu'on détermine le disque à booter.

Aurais-tu justement modifié quelque chose dans le BIOS ?

----------

## doum

Salut a tous...

J'ai le meme probleme de GRUB qui boucle...

Mais ma configuration est un peu differente.

J'ai 3 DD, un 8Go sur l'IDE de la carte mere alors que les 2 autres durs sont sur le controleur Promise de la carte mere (mais pas en raid).

Ces durs se sont un 80Go (sur lequel je boote) et un 20go.

Sous linux, fdisk me reconnait les durs comme ca:

hda -> le 8Go

hdd -> le 20Go (ce qui est bizarre car il est sur le 2eme canal du promise)

hde -> le 80Go (qui lui est sur le premier canal)

Les 3 partitions linux sur le 80Go sont:

hde6 /boot

hde7 swap

hde8 /

Deja un truc etrange, mes partitions linux sont donc sur le hde, pourtant quand je lance grub:

find (hd2,5)/bzImage ne trouve rien

find (hd1,5)/bzImage marche et me retourne:

(hd0,0)

(hd1,5)

(hd1,7)

(hd2,0)

Bon je fais donc ca:

```

root (hd1,5)

setup (hd1)

exit

```

Je fais donc mon menu.lst comme ca:

```

default 1

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,5)

kernel (hd1,5)/bzImage root=/dev/hde8

title=Windows XP

root (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

```

Et ca plante....si quelqu'un a une idée qu'il n'hesite pas....

----------

## DuF

Si ton /boot est sur hde6, dans grub tu dois indiquer hd4,5 si mes souvenirs sont bons, donc tu dois faire une commande genre : 

```
root (hd4,5)

setup (hd0)

exit
```

Enfin bon c'est l'idée, ça fait un moment que j'ai installer mon grub et je ne me rappelle pas de tout là !

----------

## arlequin

Ah propos de Grub...

J'ai un soucis sur mon desktop: Grub se lance très bien au démarrage, mais mon clavier semble inactif. Donc impossibilité de choisir mon OS !! Argl.

Après le timeout, il boot l'OS par defaut, tout comme il faut. Le clavier est à nouveau disponible... bizarre.

Si qqun connait le soucis ou a une idée.

 A noter que j'ai vu dans l'arbre portage qu'il y a une version 0.93 (apparement cvs) de Grub. Qqun l'a déjà utilisée ?

ps1: me dites pas de passer à Lilo !!

ps2: j'ai pas ce pbm avec le Grub de la Redhat 8/9

ps3: 'tain, c'est con, je peux plus booter sous Windows, lol !!

----------

## DuF

en fait je crois que c'est une très bonne chose ce qui t'arrive  :Smile: 

ne plus booter sous windows, c'est un signe du grand maître tux et de sa force !!!

 :Smile: 

Bon sinon je ne sais pas, tu as ton clavier qd tu vas dans le bios par exemple ?

Perso j'utilise la version 0.92-r1.

----------

## arlequin

Ben vi, y a que Grub qui saoule   :Confused: 

En fait, de mémoire, ça ne le faisait pas avec la gentoo 1.2... arf !

----------

## doum

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Si ton /boot est sur hde6, dans grub tu dois indiquer hd4,5 si mes souvenirs sont bons, donc tu dois faire une commande genre : 
> 
> ```
> root (hd4,5)
> 
> ...

 

Nop, root (hd4,5) il me dit que le disque n'existe pas...

----------

## DuF

ça me laisse perplexe ta hiérarchie de tes disques et partitions.....

----------

## doum

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ça me laisse perplexe ta hiérarchie de tes disques et partitions.....

 

Pourquoi?

La hierarchie sous linux ou.???

----------

## arlequin

Disons que tes disques et tes partitions ne semblent pas être bien ranger... j'enends par là, des hda1, 2, 3 ou 4 plutôt que des 6 ou 7, un hdd en plein milieux (cad le slave de ton 2ème port IDE de la carte mère)... bref. Je pense que DuF a le même sentiment que moi, mais on a du mal à l'exprimer (peut-être qu'on est trop maniaque !!)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Extrait d'un "GRUB-HOWTO" :

 *Quote:*   

> Le GRUB, en tant que gestionnaire d'amorçage, dispose de moyens plus limités qu'un OS complet. Il s'appuie essentiellement sur les interruptions du BIOS (pour le moment celui des PC). Par conséquent, pour le GRUB, il n'existe pas de différence entre des disques IDE ou SCSI, ils seront tous appelés de la même façon : hdN où N est un entier. Le premier disque trouvé est désigné par hd0, le deuxième par hd1, etc... A donc retenir que la numérotation est "à la C", démarrant de 0.

 

Donc , dans le bios, comment sont définis tes lecteurs de disque ?? Quel est le disque de boot ...

Autre méthode, dans le shell grub lance 

```
geometry (hd0)
```

```
geometry (hd1)
```

```
geometry (hd2)
```

 et essaie de retrouver tes petits en fonction des partitions listées (dans la jungle de ta table de partitions  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Bon courage.  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

yoyo a pas mal résumé aussi aussi la situation avec sa phrase avant "bon courage"  :Smile: 

Disons que moi aussi j'ai 3 disques, pleins de partitions (une bonne douzaine), 2 distribs différentes installées, mais bon c bcp plus logique, en fait je ne comprends pas comment sont tes disques, disons que c pas commun, avec arlequin on se rejoint  :Smile: 

----------

## doum

Mais non, en fait c'est parceque pour creer mes partochs Linux, l'a fallu que je trouve de la place, et pour ca j'ai decouper une partition deja existente en plein milieu du disque.

Pour vous montrer, voila mon bordel:

[img:80e74b2aad]http://perso.wanadoo.fr/doumhfr/partition.jpg[/img:80e74b2aad]

Je boote sur le hd avec les partitions linux

----------

## doum

DES NEWS !!! A moitié bonnes, a moitié mauvaise.

En fait Grub refuse obstinement de booter sur le second dur, j'ai donc fait:

root (hd1,5)

setup (hd0)

Et je boote sur le premier dur.

La il lance la page avec les 2 choix.

Et c'est la que le bas blesse   

Commencons par Windows XP:

Il me dit:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Booting "Windows XP"
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> ...

 

Et dans le cas Gentoo, alors la mon install doit etre foireuse parceque:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mounting /proc                   [ok]
> 
> Mounting devfs at /dev
> ...

 

Ce qui est logique vu que j'en ai pas des partitions de ce type...enfin je crois pas...

----------

## arlequin

Bordel de nom de Dieu !!

Désolé, mais quand je vois ton shot de Partition Magic... personnellement, je péterai un cable...

Amha, tu devrais déja refaire toutes tes partoches, et éviter les partitions étendues. Parce que là ça devient vraiment foireux... mais bon, c'est un avis perso.

Quand je pense que je passe un temps fous sous fdisk pour faire des partitions toutes nickels... m'enfin !

ps: sans vouloir critiquer

----------

## doum

Tout conseil est bon a prendre   :Smile: 

Mais le truc c'est que les partitions avaient ete faite a l'epoque sous et pour Windows, et que d'autre part j'ai des gigas de données now et je peux pas les perdre.

Donc faudra se contenter de ca  :Smile: 

Bon pour le boot de Windows c'est resolu, fallait faire ca dans le menu.lst:

title=Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0) 

root (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

Par contre pour la gentoo je suis bon pour une reinstall je crois...qu'est ce que j'ai mal fait pendant l'install a votre avis?

Histoire que je refasse pas la meme connerie, parceque j'ai suivi la doc a la lettre, donc si je vais refaire la meme chose la prochaine fois  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

tu n'es pas obligé de repasser par une install, a priori il te manque le support devfs, ajoute le à ton noyau (faut ajouter CODE maturity level=> developpement machin; enfin bon un truc dans le genre, c'est la première option quand tu fais make menuconfig).

Donc petit reboot sur le cd gentoo (ou sur ton chroot), tu refais la compil du noyau avec ça et ça devrait être mieux !

----------

## doum

Ok je vais testé ca ce soir, par contre j'ai une question depuis la premiere fois que je me suis retrouver devant le menuconfig  :Smile: .

Comment faites vous pour savoir quoi mettre en interne, quoi mettre en modules, qu'est ce qui n'est pas necessaire.

Et ensuite, pour les trucs installé en modules, comment on connait ce qu'il faut rajouter dans le fichier modules.autoload?

----------

## arlequin

Pour ce qui est à mettre en dur dans le noyau, tu te bases déjà sur tout ce qui va permettre au kernel de booter (jusqu'au montage de la partoche / et non de l'invite de commande). C'est-à-dire:

- le support pour ton type de fs (ext2/3, xfs) > c'est con à dire, mais y a encore des gens qui oublient

- le support pour le chipset de ta carte-mère/contrôleur IDE

- le support de base du SCSI

- le support du clavier (ouais bon)

- qq autres trucs utiles, donc tout ce qui est nécessaires mais qu'on ne peut pas mettre en modules (je précise, sait-on jamais)

En modules, tu mets généralement les pilotes de tes périphériques (USB, réseaux, scsi, imprimantes), les type de fs annexes (vfat, smbfs par exemple), les support de protocoles (ipv4/6, TcpIP - obligatoire pour xfree).

En même temps, je ne suis pas un grand expert du noyau... mais c'est déjà un début... une bonne âme me complétera (ou me corrigera)   :Wink: 

----------

## doum

Ok merci, c'est deja une bonne base...

En fait c'est un peu beaucoup au feeling...

Sinon le make ... modules_install met il bien les modules dans modules.autoload ou faut le faire soit meme?

----------

## arlequin

 *doum wrote:*   

> Sinon le make ... modules_install met il bien les modules dans modules.autoload ou faut le faire soit meme?

 

Hélas nan, va falloir le faire à la mano   :Wink: 

----------

## doum

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *doum wrote:*   Sinon le make ... modules_install met il bien les modules dans modules.autoload ou faut le faire soit meme? 
> 
> Hélas nan, va falloir le faire à la mano  

 

C'est bien ce que je pensais, mais comment tu fais pour savoir quel est le nom du module a rajouter dans ce fichier?

----------

## yoyo

 *doum wrote:*   

> Sinon le make ... modules_install met il bien les modules dans modules.autoload ou faut le faire soit meme?

 

Modules_install mets les modules de ton noyau dans /lib/modules/xxx/ où xxx est le nom de ton noyau (qui doit correspondre au dossier vers lequel pointe le lien "/usr/src/linux").

 *doum wrote:*   

> mais comment tu fais pour savoir quel est le nom du module a rajouter dans ce fichier?

 

Il faut que tu connaisses ton matos de manière précise.

En gros chaque matériel a un module. Une petite recherche te donneras les correspondances.

Et si tu ne connais pas ton matériel et ben tu n'as plus qu'à tester les différents modules de son type (carte réseau ...) jusqu'à trouver celui kivabien (  :Arrow:  bon courage  :Wink:  ).

----------

## arlequin

Tu peux t'aider de la commande 'lspci' (emerge pciutils) pour connaitre tes périph. Sinon, il y a pas de modules qui vont être chargé automatiquement par le kernel (genre les pilotes fs)... le reste, à toi de voir   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *doum wrote:*   

> Comment faites vous pour savoir quoi mettre en interne, quoi mettre en modules, qu'est ce qui n'est pas necessaire.
> 
> 

 

Pour ajouter mes 2 cents :

- Il n'est jamais obligatoire d'utiliser les modules : on peut parfaitement tout compiler en dur, mais on arrive alors à des noyaux monstrueux.

- Comme on l'a dit plus haut, il faut compiler en dur ce qui est strictement nécessaire pour le démarrage du noyau (le cas du fs de la partition racine, cité par arlequin, est l'exemple le plus évident.)

- Pour le reste, c'est à toi de voir : il y a des partisans du "tout modules" et d'autres du "gros noyau".

 *Quote:*   

> Et ensuite, pour les trucs installé en modules, comment on connait ce qu'il faut rajouter dans le fichier modules.autoload?

 

Normalement, on ne met dans modules.autoload que 

- les modules des périphériques récalcitrants ou difficilement identifiés par le noyau. Si tu es sûr que le module est présent, que /etc/modules.conf est correct et que malgré cela le module ne démarre pas à la première sollicitation, essaie de le renseigner à cet endroit.

J'ai le cas avec le driver d'une carte réseau D-link qui ne veut rien savoir si on ne la force pas de cette manière, de même qu'une carte scsii Advansys.

- les modules que tu voudrais voir charger d'office, même qu'ils ne sont pas sollicités (certains modules son)

- lorsque la doc du module préconise de faire ainsi.

En résumé : modules.autoload peut être vu comme une roue de secours quand rien d'autre ne marche.

 *Quote:*   

> En fait c'est un peu beaucoup au feeling... 

 

Ce n'est pas entièrement faux  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Wed May 07, 2003 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doum

Merci beaucoup pour ton post.

Faut quand meme avouer que quand on debute c'est un truc de fou.

Parceque si par exemple je decide de favoriser les modules, je ne comprends tjs pas comment verifier si il va se charger au demarrage (style l'usb pour ma souris Microsoft USB)

----------

## arlequin

Une petite commande utile pour savoir les modules chargées:

```
ulysse root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

nvidia               1546688  10  (autoclean)

ntfs                   54880   1  (autoclean)

nls_iso8859-1           2844   3  (autoclean)

```

ça aide   :Wink: 

ps: pour l'usb, il existe aussi 'lsusb'

----------

## doum

Vais tester lsmod pour voir.

Mais apparement c'est bon, tous les modules dont j'ai besoin marche...

Verrais pour l'usb une fois X installé

----------

